# How to catch a rabbit



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

How the hell do you get a rabbit out of the run if it just plain won't come to you? Mine have been out all day in the run and when I want to put them in the shed for the night, they just scoot to the furthest part away so they can't be caught. Nothing works to coax them out, not food, not tapping the run, nothing. And it's really really annoying me, as it takes ages to catch them, plus I feel quite p'd off that I am having to pay for 2 rabbits that have no intention of letting me catch them or will willingly come to me So how do you get them out?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

As you may know rabbits are prey animals so to them you trying to catch them makes you the predator so their instinct tells them to run. You need to make it worth while and a nice experience to come to you, have a piece of veg in your hand for them.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm afraid rabbits with never like humans. Trixie just drew blood from me when I tried to pick her up.  Try and attach the run to the shed via a cat flap to avoid having to move them about so often.  xx


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hate to say it, but the best option here is surely to predator-proof their run and permanently attach it to the shed. That way they can follow their natural instincts and come & go as they please, and both you and they will be a lot happier!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

You are peed off at having to pay for your rabbits because they won't let you go near them/catch them? They are prey animals, of course they hate being picked up. Did you expect them to change their whole ethos because you bought them?? Don't chase them, as that will make it worse. Just remain calm and don't make a fuss, quietly pick them up and put th straight in their hutches with some nommy treats. It might take a few minutes for you to be able to pick one up following the panic of seeing you try to get hold of one, but you should never get angry with them for something they can't help. If you can't manage this then maybe try a pet carrier for transport or as someone else said, a connecting tunnel. Predator proof.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I can't connect the run to the shed, they had a run connected to the shed but it has been turned into a pigeon cage. Their run is now a bit further down , there is _no way_ I can connect the two. They have to be picked up to put in it and out again. My rabbits normally like being picked up and cuddled, just not when they know I'm going to lock them in the shed for the night. I'm not really p'd off with them, hell they got a bowl of salad and fruit for giving me the runaround, I'm just rather quick tempered and got wound up as they wouldn't come near me and I desperately wanted to watch something on tv. I do expect something back off my pets though, petting/hugs/cuddles otherwise what is the point in having them? What is the fun in owning a pet that doesn't want to know you? If I just wanted to pay for something and never get to actually hold it or interact with it, I'd just do one of those adopt a dolphin/tiger/whatever.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> If I just wanted to pay for something and never get to actually hold it or interact with it, I'd just do one of those adopt a dolphin/tiger/whatever.


Having seen your post about how you mistreated a kitten that came into your garden, I reckon several animals would be a damn sight safer if you did do a long distance sponsor


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Why didnt you just buy a goldfish....didnt you do any research before you got the rabbits....so you would know they can be skittish.


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, you made the choice to take in this pigeon and turn the run into its home until it gets better, so you'll have to make due for now. How much longer do you think you'll have it? Is there any wildlife sanctuary around you that can take it in for you? They could probably provide it with proper care and caging, better than anyone else, and you could have your run back for your rabbits.

I agree that you should just pick up the rabbits as quickly as possible w/o making it a huge chase scene, then give them their treats when they get back into the shed. That way they can expect something nice when they get in there, at least. But really, I don't suggest taking in any more animals unless you know you'll be able to provide proper space for ALL of them without sacrificing your other pets' space.

As for expecting back from your pets...I have a lovebird that hates hands and so I can't do anything with her at all. Complete opposite of my last bird that was attached to me, but I love her anyway and provide her with everything she needs, knowing I will never get love in return from her. Lord knows how much I've spent on toys for her so she doesn't get bored...I just like to know she's happy and taken care of, even if she tries to bite me whenever I go near the cage


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> I can't connect the run to the shed, they had a run connected to the shed but it has been turned into a pigeon cage. Their run is now a bit further down , there is _no way_ I can connect the two. They have to be picked up to put in it and out again. My rabbits normally like being picked up and cuddled, just not when they know I'm going to lock them in the shed for the night. I'm not really p'd off with them, hell they got a bowl of salad and fruit for giving me the runaround, I'm just rather quick tempered and got wound up as they wouldn't come near me and I desperately wanted to watch something on tv. *I do expect something back off my pets though, petting/hugs/cuddles otherwise what is the point in having them? What is the fun in owning a pet that doesn't want to know you? If I just wanted to pay for something and never get to actually hold it or interact with it*, I'd just do one of those adopt a dolphin/tiger/whatever.


Well maybe you should of done some research as rabbits certainly arent that, they arent domesticated like cats and dogs so dont like cuddles etc like they do.

no matter how much ive tried mine dont, but i get the enjoyment by sitting and watching them and even sitting in the runs and seeing how they interact with me when i sit still. animals werent made for our amusement.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Well that is a really selfish attitude to pet ownership. I love watching my rabbits relaxing and being themselves, I get joy from caring for them properly. They don't have to sit on my knee and perform to my expectations for me to love them. If this disillusionment continues with your rabbits will they end up in a rescue centre?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lopside said:


> Well that is a really selfish attitude to pet ownership. I love watching my rabbits relaxing and being themselves, I get joy from caring for them properly. They don't have to sit on my knee and perform to my expectations for me to love them. If this disillusionment continues with your rabbits will they end up in a rescue centre?


na prob sold on gumtree


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> Well maybe you should of done some research as rabbits certainly arent that, they arent domesticated like cats and dogs so dont like cuddles etc like they do.
> 
> no matter how much ive tried mine dont, but i get the enjoyment by sitting and watching them and even sitting in the runs and seeing how they interact with me when i sit still. animals werent made for our amusement.


ANIMALS WEREN'T MADE FOR OUR AMUSEMENT....100% agree. They are not toys to be discarded of when we outgrow them or get bored of them.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lopside said:


> ANIMALS WEREN'T MADE FOR OUR AMUSEMENT....100% agree. They are not toys to be discarded of when we outgrow them or get bored of them.


im absolutely SICK of humans thinking they are higher up than animals! we are all equal! no one is more important than the other.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm lucky I don't have to catch mine, she's got the run of the back garden most of the day and then when it starts going dark she puts herself back in her hutch.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

No animals weren't made for our amusement, but I still don't see the point in wanting to keep an animal that won't let you near it - why bother? You may as well be content to just go out and watch them in the wild in that case. 

I wasn't chasing my rabbits, they just refused to move from the back of the run. It will be getting another door put in it when I can, so I can get them from any place in it.

No they won't be going on gumtree/preloved or anywhere else (got them from there though!), I love them and don't get bored of them. Just cos I got wound up that I couldn't catch them to put them away for the night, doesn't mean I'm bored of them - it means I was cross that I was late to watch my tv show,but nothing else. I posted on here, wondering if someone had some genius way of getting a rabbit out of a run that is all. 

Pidgey is staying permanently, his owner does not want him back, there is nowhere to take him to and everyone likes him. He has a good home. 

All my animals do have the correct space, even my tiniest hamster has a huge cage, as I do not believe they should live out their lives in boring tiny cages. The rabbits are much better off as the old run was 6ft by 2.5 ft, the new one is 10ft by 8ft, so I would say that rather than compromising their space, i have improved it vastly.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

You have said a couple of times "what's the fun/point in having an animal that doesn't want to know you"...... That's a disturbingly selfish attitude. Do you think all the people who work in rescue have that attitude? Caring for pets should be unconditional once you have made the commitment to buying them. they don't ask to come into your life.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> No animals weren't made for our amusement, but I still don't see the point in wanting to keep an animal that won't let you near it - why bother? You may as well be content to just go out and watch them in the wild in that case.


Well maybe you should of piece a different species then.



Wobbles said:


> No they won't be going on gumtree/preloved or anywhere else (got them from there though!),


doesnt surprise me.



Wobbles said:


> I was cross that I was late to watch my tv show,but nothing else.


a tv show? you were cross because you missed a tv show? there are a lot more important things in life than a tv show.



Wobbles said:


> Pidgey is staying permanently


so am i right in thinking he is kept in a rabbit run by what you have said?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> Well maybe you should of piece a different species then.
> 
> Look it isn't selfish, if you like fluffy, cuddly pet's your not going to want a stick insect are you? I used to have chinchillas, their not as cuddly as I thought they were so I wouldn't have them again, as their not suitable for what I want in a pet. How is it selfish to want a pet you can hold? Plenty of people may not care and even want one that doesn't need much interaction, but I don't.
> 
> ...


Answers in blue.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I think you're also mistaken of you think a rabbit coop is good accommodation for an injured racing pigeon, injured in that he can't fly. Nor will he ever i f cooped up in there. And yes you are selfish. You didn't post about stick insects. You posted about your rabbits. You were talking about what's the point in having your rabbits if they won't let you catch them. Maybe if you don't like the answers you are getting you should think twice before you post the threads. A change of attitude or approach would be wise unless you want to be labelled a troll, as is happening. No one can take you seriously at the moment.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lopside said:


> I think you're also mistaken of you think a rabbit coop is good accommodation for an injured racing pigeon, injured in that he can't fly. Nor will he ever i f cooped up in there. And yes you are selfish. You didn't post about stick insects. You posted about your rabbits. You were talking about what's the point in having your rabbits if they won't let you catch them. Maybe if you don't like the answers you are getting you should think twice before you post the threads. A change of attitude or approach would be wise unless you want to be labelled a troll, as is happening. No one can take you seriously at the moment.


No I didn't say what was the point in having my rabbits if I couldn't catch them. I asked what is the point in having a _pet_ that you can't actually pet? totally different. I believe that if you wan't a pet you want something to hold and cuddle, and if you can't then you either don't bother, or buy one that will let you. You want a pet to love and care for right? So what is the point if you can't do that? Like having a partner that won't speak to you - utterly pointless, you may as well be without.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Yawn


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> No I didn't say what was the point in having my rabbits if I couldn't catch them. I asked what is the point in having a _pet_ that you can't actually pet? totally different. I believe that if you wan't a pet you want something to hold and cuddle, and if you can't then you either don't bother, or buy one that will let you. You want a pet to love and care for right? So what is the point if you can't do that? Like having a partner that won't speak to you - utterly pointless, you may as well be without.


A cat sounds your ideal pet ......... maybe not a good idea in the circumstances though.

When my son was in his early teens he would say things just to wind people up and try to argue the point endlessly, have to say that is how you are coming across. I found it was best to just ignore him, I think lots of people will start adopting that policy with your threads/posts if you are not careful


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Look it isn't selfish, if you like fluffy, cuddly pet's your not going to want a stick insect are you? I used to have chinchillas, their not as cuddly as I thought they were so I wouldn't have them again, as their not suitable for what I want in a pet. How is it selfish to want a pet you can hold? Plenty of people may not care and even want one that doesn't need much interaction, but I don't.


never said you were selfish did i? i was just saying rabbits dont like being held.



Wobbles said:


> Why? Both my rabbits came from good breeders, one in particular. They're not all monsters on preloved who just want rid y'know.


did they do a home check before rehoming? did you actually meet the breeder?



Wobbles said:


> Yes, I happen to like my tv shows and don't like missing them. Lots of people do.


i love my tv shows but my animals come before them.



Wobbles said:


> It's not a rabbit run, it's one of those chicken coop things. I made a mistake thinking it would make a good rabbit run when I bought it.


so it cant fly? how does it move?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> never said you were selfish did i? i was just saying rabbits dont like being held.
> 
> Mine do, they just don't like being caught when it's bedtime.
> 
> ...


answers in blue.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Mine do, they just don't like being caught when it's bedtime.
> 
> No, seeing as they were 200 miles away I don't really see how they could. She is a wonderful breeder, though, we keep in regular contact, she emails me to ask how she is, and is interested in her after selling her. That to me is a good breeder.
> 
> ...


no even a picture of your accommodation for them before she sent them to you?

what sort of quality of life does it have if it cant fly?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> no even a picture of your accommodation for them before she sent them to you?
> 
> what sort of quality of life does it have if it cant fly?


No I told her she would be living in the shed with my other one. If I was willing to pay £35 for the rabbit and £150 to ship it, I'm sure she realised I genuinely wanted one, not just looking for a freebie pet.

A better life than if I had demanded the man came to fetch it and he snapped its neck as its no good to race I would say.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> No I told her she would be living in the shed with my other one. If I was willing to pay £35 for the rabbit and £150 to ship it, I'm sure she realised I genuinely wanted one, not just looking for a freebie pet.
> 
> A better life than if I had demanded the man came to fetch it and he snapped its neck as its no good to race I would say.


not really as anyone can have money doesnt mean to say they are actually going to look after them, if it was me id of home checked and not homed as far away.

well if its quality of life is compromised maybe it is best for it to be pts, cant be much fun not being able to fly.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> not really as anyone can have money doesnt mean to say they are actually going to look after them, if it was me id of home checked and not homed as far away.
> 
> well if its quality of life is compromised maybe it is best for it to be pts, cant be much fun not being able to fly.


Well thankfully she didn't or I wouldn't of had her. Why do you think I had to get one from so far away in the first place? Cos I couldn't find one any closer, or who would send me one.

Some people can't walk, or see, or hear, so their quality of life is compromised, but no one says to put them down.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Well thankfully she didn't or I wouldn't of had her. Why do you think I had to get one from so far away in the first place? Cos I couldn't find one any closer, or who would send me one.
> 
> Some people can't walk, or see, or hear, so their quality of life is compromised, but no one says to put them down.


do u live in narnia or something? there are loads of breeders all over the country.

humans are able to cope with stuff like that, but with a pigeon it prevents them from doing a lot of things. but i think u will find a few of people in those situations actually want to be but its illegal and some people take it to high court to battle for the right to die.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> I can't connect the run to the shed, they had a run connected to the shed but it has been turned into a pigeon cage. Their run is now a bit further down , there is _no way_ I can connect the two. They have to be picked up to put in it and out again. My rabbits normally like being picked up and cuddled, just not when they know I'm going to lock them in the shed for the night. I'm not really p'd off with them, hell they got a bowl of salad and fruit for giving me the runaround, I'm just rather quick tempered and got wound up as they wouldn't come near me and I desperately wanted to watch something on tv. I do expect something back off my pets though, petting/hugs/cuddles otherwise what is the point in having them? What is the fun in owning a pet that doesn't want to know you? If I just wanted to pay for something and never get to actually hold it or interact with it, I'd just do one of those adopt a dolphin/tiger/whatever.


In my view: the point of caring for a pet is that it's about what you can do for the animal, not what the animal can do for you. If you can't see the point in having your rabbits, then don't!

Sorry, but I don't really have any more practical suggestions other than what's already been said.


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> do u live in narnia or something? there are loads of breeders all over the country.
> 
> humans are able to cope with stuff like that, but with a pigeon it prevents them from doing a lot of things. but i think u will find a few of people in those situations actually want to be but its illegal and some people take it to high court to battle for the right to die.


how is the pigeons 'five freedoms' being met then.
if it cant fly it needs to be rehabed. if it will never fly again on the other hand pts may be better. beng cooped up were it cant fly could cause it to stress pluck its feathers etc. it is a bird. 
good luck with the bird


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

AlexTurley said:


> how is the pigeons 'five freedoms' being met then.
> if it cant fly it needs to be rehabed. if it will never fly again on the other hand pts may be better. beng cooped up were it cant fly could cause it to stress pluck its feathers etc. it is a bird.
> good luck with the bird


exactly what i was trying to tell her! but she never listens.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> do u live in narnia or something? there are loads of breeders all over the country.
> 
> humans are able to cope with stuff like that, but with a pigeon it prevents them from doing a lot of things. but i think u will find a few of people in those situations actually want to be but its illegal and some people take it to high court to battle for the right to die.


No I don't, but I was after a specific breed and color which narrows it down somewhat. Also I wanted a Netherland Dwarf that actually was a ND and would stay small, not a 'yes it's a dwarf but it's still as big as the dog' type.

Pidgey can't fly, or rather won't. If he ever decides to again, he will be built a pen to fly in at the bottom of the front garden.


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

a bird like a pigeon wont just decide to never fly again it is more likely the damage done it cant.

what is the size of were it is being kept now. could it fly if it wanted to? it may not coz of the restriction. 

if there is a problem regarding wings etc and u are wanting to keep it , it should see a vet regarding the problem

an animal should have its five freedoms met one being to be able to act a normal life for a bird normal is to fly. 

otherwise are there no wildlife sancturies in your area? they could help you with the rehab of this bird so he or she is back to being fit again

 i hope the bird does improve


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

The cage is big enough for 4 chickens, so plenty of room for one pigeon. I let it out in the garden to try and fly and it just can't go more than about 12 inches off the ground. I see no harm in keeping it , would it of been better then to of left it for a cat to get rather than offer it a home? Plenty of people here have rescue pets - in fact most encourage it, so I don't see why people aren't happy at me for taking it in? It would be dead now for sure if I hadnt.


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

have you tried sitting by the entrance with some nice veg for them and waiting for them to come to you? I was told to give them the freedom and choice to come to you so that you can create a bond with them. Don't grab them as soon as they come, give them time to have a wonder about near you and bulid a connection


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> The cage is big enough for 4 chickens, so plenty of room for one pigeon. I let it out in the garden to try and fly and it just can't go more than about 12 inches off the ground. I see no harm in keeping it , would it of been better then to of left it for a cat to get rather than offer it a home? Plenty of people here have rescue pets - in fact most encourage it, so I don't see why people aren't happy at me for taking it in? It would be dead now for sure if I hadnt.


i never sad to feed it to a cat. 
yes all my pets have been rescue ones horse , bearded dragon , african land snails etc my only one that wasnt was a cat. 
i encourage rescues i never said i wasnt happy for u taking it just trying to give some friendly advice to help it get flying again as it is a bird.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

AlexTurley said:


> i never sad to feed it to a cat.
> yes all my pets have been rescue ones horse , bearded dragon , african land snails etc my only one that wasnt was a cat.
> i encourage rescues i never said i wasnt happy for u taking it just trying to give some friendly advice to help it get flying again as it is a bird.


Sorry for sounding so abrupt, I've been given a load of sh!t today off people so am a bit on the defensive.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> The cage is big enough for 4 chickens, so plenty of room for one pigeon. I let it out in the garden to try and fly and it just can't go more than about 12 inches off the ground. I see no harm in keeping it , would it of been better then to of left it for a cat to get rather than offer it a home? Plenty of people here have rescue pets - in fact most encourage it, so I don't see why people aren't happy at me for taking it in? It would be dead now for sure if I hadnt.


you must be about ten years old if not then you are a numpty


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> The cage is big enough for 4 chickens, so plenty of room for one pigeon. I let it out in the garden to try and fly and it just can't go more than about 12 inches off the ground. I see no harm in keeping it , would it of been better then to of left it for a cat to get rather than offer it a home? Plenty of people here have rescue pets - in fact most encourage it, so I don't see why people aren't happy at me for taking it in? It would be dead now for sure if I hadnt.


 pidgy should be out for at least two hours a day bad wing or not , that means outside the cage for two hours a day everyday , whether theres programmes you want to watch on the TV or not , if you keep it cooped up for more than 22 hours a day it is better off being put to sleep because the poor birds needs are not being met at all.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Closing this following a report. I will have a look through.


----------

